# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > حرفه ای: همکاری در ساخت برنامه

## HossainCo

سلام,

مدتیست که برای ادامه فعالیت های گروه تولید برنامه های موبایل - وب - ویندوز نیاز به افراد جدید داریم.
اگه شما خودتون یا کسی میشناسین که می تونه بهمون کمک کنه ممنون میشم معرفی کنید.

لینک سایتمون و صفحه درخواست: http://hossainco.blog.ir/page/%D9%87%D9%85%DA%A9%D8%A7%D8%B1%DB%8C-%D8%A8%D8%A7-%D9%85%D8%A7

این گروه برنامه سازی یعنی :

1- اگه گروه یه پروژه رو می گیره هر قسمتش رو به یه نفر میده مثلا ui موبایل با آقای x و درصد سهم هم 10 درصد و در پایان با تحویل پروژه بهش سهمش داده میشه.
2- اگه برنامه ای به طور محصولی توسط خود گروه منتشر بشه افراد توی درآمد های حاصله یعنی (تبلیغات - فروش - عضویت - ...) در مدتی معیین سهیم میشن طبق درصدی که انجام میشه.
3- اگه عضوی در برنامه های خود گروه نخواست قمستی کار کنه می تونه یا مشغول بود چون کار پروژه ای هست مشکلی پیش نمیاد.

نکته: خوبی این فعالیت اینه که چون برنامه نویس ها/گرافیست ها همیشه در انجام پروژه های به صورت تکی چون توی تمام زمینه ها تخصص ندارند کیفیت کارشون می یاد پایین با این روش محصولات با کیفیت بالا ارائه میشه

----------

